
Direct access to wave function amplitudes and eigenvalues in TBTK - dafer45
http://second-tech.com/wordpress/index.php/2018/10/27/direct-access-to-wave-function-amplitudes-and-eigenvalues-in-tbtk/
======
imrehg
Anyone has a mirror/cache link? Might have DDoS'd it, can only see a database
error at the moment.

~~~
dafer45
Thanks for the note! It's up again.

------
tenteran
Sorry for not being on topic, but does anyone else have issues with the GDPR
bar not going away? Really disturbs the reading flow.

~~~
dafer45
Can you provide more info. Did you click it?

~~~
tenteran
Yeah, clicked on "I agree" but it just doesn't go away, just keeps spinning
forever.

~~~
dafer45
That's strange. What device, operating system, and browser are you using?

~~~
tenteran
Firefox (latest) on Win10, with UBlock Origin and the new Firefox content
blocking.

~~~
dafer45
Thanks, I will try to reproduce this.

------
buboard
a little perplexed by the proliferation of non-IT, non-CS scientific posts
here lately.

~~~
ImprovedSilence
Hacker News Guidelines

What to Submit On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting.
That includes more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a
sentence, the answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual
curiosity.

Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic.

~~~
buboard
I can tell that a lot of viewers found it interesting, though there are zero
comments related to what's in the article. I find it hard to believe that
someone collapses wavefunctions "as a curiosity". I m not sure such
specialized research topics are appropriate here.

